# Separated almost 3 months and confused



## victoria12 (Apr 9, 2011)

So we'd been married 8 months, together 4 years when he tells me he loves me but isnt in love with me. He said he didnt want to be with me but wanted to be friends. I dont really know how to be JUST friends after all this time. I cried and yelled and begged of course but he just didnt want me I guess. Things to me were great up until then. The weeks leading up to this had been rough but not bad enough for that. We're young, both 22 now. He says we fight too much but they're not really fights just me being dumb I know that now. We never fought for real like, screaming or yelling or putting each other down. He claims that there isnt another girl but Ive had suspicions of one of his coworkers and they def seem more friendly than I would like and thats what a few of our arguments were about. He told me he didnt leave b/c of another girl but whats stopping him now is what I wonder. Well Ive tried to give him his time and space and now he calls me and wants to go out for lunch or to the movies or w/e. At first i was hesitant but later gave in. We've been doing this for about a month now and he even kisses me on the cheek now. Im not sure what all of this means. I thought we were making some kind of progress but lately Ive noticed sometimes he isn't wearing his ring. Im not sure if this "friend" thing is pushing him away or bringing us together. I dont want to give up on this marriage and I had been going to counseling once a week. He went twice but felt like we didnt need it. We arent living together, I moved back home. I just need an idea of what to do and/or what this all means.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

I would definitely guess there is someone else in his life. I don't know how much ability you have but you have to find out. There is absolutely no possibility of him wanting to fully commit to you if someone else is meeting some of his needs. You have to snoop.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

My MC story is in my profile. Separation is weird sometimes. He needs freedom and then to feel lonely and miss you for separation to work. Keep giving him space and wait. Get into MC if you aren't and thats an option.


----------

